# My Intro yo



## DS_vaper (4/3/16)

Hi all would like to introduce myself. My names raoul been vapeing for almost a year now. A mate of mine and his dad got me into it with one of those ego one starter kits. O how quickly one upgrades I'm rocking a vtc mini now with bellus and still loving every second of it

Thanks @KlutcH for introducing me to this forum

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KlutcH (4/3/16)

And thank you for getting me into Vaping!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (4/3/16)

Welcome.


----------



## zadiac (4/3/16)

Welcome......yo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (4/3/16)

Most welcome to the forum


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/3/16)

Welcome @DS_vaper 

VTC mini is an awesome mod enjoy


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/3/16)

Welcome @DS_vaper.
If the current gear works for you, then there is no reason to upgrade again. Well, that usually only holds true until the next big-ass mod or next 'best flavour ever' tank gets released 
Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DS_vaper (5/3/16)

To true brother. We always think this is life can't get any better than this. Theeeen someone mentions thus new flavour that's just hit the market or coil build that has to b then next coming. Ur face goes like doc evil in that one billion dollar speech and the cycle starts again 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel (5/3/16)

zadiac said:


> Welcome......yo


Made my day...  

And welcome @DS_vaper!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (5/3/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Made my day...
> 
> And welcome @DS_vaper!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Glad I could be of service 

My day will be made when I walk into the vape meet


----------



## Dubz (5/3/16)

Welcome to the forum @DS_vaper . Enjoy your stay!


----------



## NewOobY (5/3/16)

ahh so happy there is another suburban gangsta on the forum yo, sup holmes welcome  - i'm more of a colombian gangsta though, for the mere fact that I look like one bar the ponytail.


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> ahh so happy there is another suburban gangsta on the forum yo, sup holmes welcome  - i'm more of a colombian gangsta though, for the mere fact that I look like one bar the ponytail.


is that Pablo EscoBAR ?


----------



## DS_vaper (5/3/16)

I'm from south field Cape Town brother O G 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

